# Adelphia... From Bigpipe.com email



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The following is from an email that I get each evening from Bigpipe.com Re Adelphia Cable:

The NY Times says Rigas family members are resisting pressure to give up their Adelphia board seats, while the WSJ reports the family is negotiating the transfer $2 billion to the company to help cover the $2.3 billion it borrowed. Salomon Smith Barney cuts its ADLAE price target to zero --- 

Ouch. You don't often see a target price of Zero.


----------

